# Ok Cutter, how about these?



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

I played some with the sport mode and the Shutter Priority mode. Ill try to pull the info up on these pics for ya. Thanks for helping the rookie out. Everyone else feel free to chime in with advice.

Zac

Madison's cannonball was this:

F4.8 1/500 0.0 ISO 80 WB Auto 2592X1944

Meagan's "something" lol was this:

F4.5 1/500 0.0 ISO 80 WB Auto 2592X1944

And the dog runnin at me was this:

F4.8 1/400 0.0 ISO 125 WB Auto 2592X1944

Of course they were all resized to 640X480, cropping them seemed to make them grainy.

Zac


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

those look great. the cannon ball especially. nice and sharp.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Excellent photos, Zac. I think ya got it! I'll be asking for help soon. 
Bob


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

Ill keep on trying and playing with it. Now Im gonna really try so hard stuff, action photos at night. That should be fun. Its amazing how much a camera will come alive once you take it off AUTO. It has been fun seeing what different settings do in different situations. Now all I need is some fish to get pictures of.

Zac


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

*********....that cannonball pic is a great shot on many levels.....besides the obvious of a cute daughter and her expression and that of her friend in the background......there's also excellent definition on the grain in the wood on that fence......and great balance in the picture with the cannonballer in the center of the pic(or did you crop it that way).....reguardless.....cool picture. I'm still shootin on auto too.......keep us posted on what you discover with all them different settings. f-stop...shutterspeed...macro micro... A/S/M.. P


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

That pic is "as is" except for the fact I had to shrink it down to post it. Im leaving tuesday for a day in Destin, then 5 days at Disney, and 3 at Universal Studios so Im hoping to really put this camera through the paces in the next two weeks. Hopefully Ill be back with some good pics.

Zac


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

great shots zac! sounds like a fun vacation coming up, cant wait to see the pictures. 

im still on auto too  
trudy


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Hey *********......just a heads up if you ain't left yet......the I-10 bridge that goes over Pensacola bay is only one lane eastbound..ole Hurricane Ivan slammed it good......try to time your crossing off peak hours.....could be backed up to Mobile.

Take lotso pictures......if you go to Animal Kingdom...zoom in on that Tree of Life. ....and one more mission if you should accept it....get a shot of them dwarf coconut palm trees in The Land at Epcot
......this message will self destruct


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

ditto what birdnester said. great shot.


----------

